# mobo and processor for ZOTAC GTX 970 AMP! EXTREME



## nikx.gupta (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi,

i have bought ZOTAC 970 AMP! EXTREME and CORSAIR 650W PSU. Please help me out for best CPU and MO for this configuration.

Also bought : i7-4790K

in motherboard i m confused.
i will upgrade the motherboard when windows 10 will be out. so planning for now planning to buy some basic motherboard that will not be bottleneck for hardcore gaming


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 1, 2015)

If you weren't planning on OCing the CPU or OCing it to get better performance in games, you only wasted your money.  
Intel Xeon E3 1246 V3 is more VFM compared to i7 4790 (*non k*)

There is no point in changing motherboard just for Windows 10. If you have a budget of 10k for the Mobo, get ASUS H97-PRO GAMER.


----------



## nikx.gupta (Mar 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you weren't planning on OCing the CPU or OCing it to get better performance in games, you only wasted your money.
> Intel Xeon E3 1246 V3 is more VFM compared to i7 4790 (*non k*)
> 
> There is no point in changing motherboard just for Windows 10. If you have a budget of 10k for the Mobo, get ASUS H97-PRO GAMER.



sory, i forgot to mention that.. yes i m planning to oevrclock CPU else i would have go for without K version. 
isn't intel xeon is for servers ?

yes you are right.. no need to change mobo only for windows 10. 
is there any difference between Z97 and H97 series for ASUS.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 1, 2015)

It fits in the socket, even though it is meant for servers. It is basically a cheaper i7 4790.

Z97 vs H97 - What is the Difference? - Puget Custom Computers

H97 doesn't supports OCing generally but Asus' H97 does. ( ASUS Enables Overclocking on H97, H87, B85 and H81 Series Motherboards | techPowerUp )

Z97 is recommended for OCing.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 2, 2015)

Spoiler






nikx.gupta said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have bought ZOTAC 970 AMP! EXTREME and CORSAIR 650W PSU. Please help me out for best CPU and MO for this configuration.
> 
> ...






Intel Xeon E3 1246 v3 -19500,
MSI H97 PC Mate -7000.
TOTAL -26,500.


----------



## ChironX (Mar 16, 2015)

Since you have already bought the processor, I would suggest a decent Z97 board to be paired with it.

ASUS Maximus VII Ranger or Hero depending on your budget would be a good deal. You can also check out Gigabyte's Z97 UD3H (if I remember the model name correctly).

Also, if you are not doing anything workstation specific, I don't think investing in a Xeon processor makes sense. The added features would be wasted on a gaming PC anyway.


----------

